# Alliant Reloader 12



## Charlie

Anybody have any load data on Reloader 12? I've found a couple of older Alliant Powder Reloader's Guides that have a few loads but I would sure like to get some more. I'm looking at .223 mainly but would like to see what else it could be used for. Thanks for any help.


----------



## TOF

If you run any searches Charlie spell it Reloder rather than Reloader.

I don't have any old data.

Good luck

:smt1099


----------



## Charlie

TOF said:


> If you run any searches Charlie spell it Reloder rather rhan Reloader.
> 
> I don't have any old data.
> 
> Good luck
> 
> :smt1099


Thanks, the title of the guide spells it "Reloader's Guide" (referring to us, of course). I didn't even notice the "Reloder" spelling in the charts.  We just got a big dose of hail. Hope the roof is OK.


----------



## TOF

It looks like we are both having spelling problems Charlie. 

I had one fist size piece of hail hit my car when I lived in Wichita Falls that totaly destroyed the fender.

I was pleased however the Tornado that threw it at me missed my house before destroying 8,000 others. That was in 1979 if I remember correctly.

Keep your head down cause flying bricks and 2x4's hurt.

:smt1099


----------



## Charlie

Sounds like you got lucky. Wichita Falls is definitely in the Texas tornado alley. At one time in the 70's I lived a little NW of Fort Worth (Azle) and we were also in the tornado alley. I'll check the roof later for any damage. I had to gig you a little on the spelling (yours was actually a typo) but I do appreciate the "Reloder" info as I wasn't having much luck with Google with the other spelling. If you find anything lemme' know. Thanks


----------



## 220combat

Check this link, there are 3 or 4 loads with reloder 12.

http://www.handloads.org/loaddata/d...on&Weight=All&type=Rifle&Order=Powder&Source=


----------



## Charlie

220combat said:


> Check this link, there are 3 or 4 loads with reloder 12.
> 
> http://www.handloads.org/loaddata/d...on&Weight=All&type=Rifle&Order=Powder&Source=


Thanks! I'll copy and add that info to my load data binder. :smt023


----------



## TOF

Hey Charlie, I don't mind being gigged as long as you don't use frog gigs with those sharp pointy things. :anim_lol::anim_lol:

:smt1099


----------

